# YES! This forum is open to me!!!



## nismo350z (Mar 4, 2007)

sorry just wanted to share my excitement, i really wanted to get into this forum and read more about the gerbils and stuff and I wanted it so badly and i'm so impatient but finally its here! next paycheck is already spent!


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

Well we are happy your here....Welcome


----------



## riverdawg (Dec 4, 2006)

Welcome home!!


----------



## mdtaggart (Sep 22, 2006)

Welcome to the dark side of the slippery slope. Happy sliding. :ss


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

Welcome!:tu Now, as with many of us you can eagerly await the "Bea Arthur" forum. That's rumored to be where all the FOG's hang out talking about Bea all day, but no one is telling. I can't wait for that one!!:dr :r


----------



## avo_addict (Nov 29, 2006)

You're in big trouble now, Kyle.


----------



## carni (Jan 18, 2007)

nismo350z said:


> next paycheck is already spent!


thats what im talking about, real dedication:ss


----------



## volfan (Jul 15, 2006)

ah hell, there goes the neighborhood. Just kidding, enjoy the new forum.


----------



## Charles (Sep 28, 2005)

Enjoy yourself. Might want to read the stickys first.


----------



## cricky101 (Jan 22, 2007)

fireman43 said:


> Welcome!:tu Now, as with many of us you can eagerly await the "Bea Arthur" forum. That's rumored to be where all the FOG's hang out talking about Bea all day, but no one is telling. I can't wait for that one!!:dr :r


Only 2 more years for me of this pointless cigar talk, then it's Bea Arthur ValHalla!


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

fireman43 said:


> Welcome!:tu Now, as with many of us you can eagerly await the "Bea Arthur" forum. That's rumored to be where all the FOG's hang out talking about Bea all day, but no one is telling. I can't wait for that one!!:dr :r


:r 
You ain't getting into that one, Tom keeps her all to hisself.....


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

galaga said:


> :r
> You ain't getting into that one, Tom keeps her all to hisself.....


Kinda like your sheep forum that we don't yet have access to Rick??


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

galaga said:


> :r
> You ain't getting into that one, Tom keeps her all to hisself.....


I don't blame him. I'd be stingy too! I've heard through the grapevine all the Golden Girls serve you drinks and stogies poolside while you overlook the Jungle from high atop Mount Wherdafugarewe.:ss


----------



## Lumpold (Apr 28, 2005)

galaga said:


> :r
> You ain't getting into that one, Tom keeps her all to hisself.....





fireman43 said:


> I don't blame him. I'd be stingy too! I've heard through the grapevine all the Golden Girls serve you drinks and stogies poolside while you overlook the Jungle from high atop Mount Wherdafugarewe.:ss


Hey, if you hire someone to land a plane on a highway, I hear it's possible to get some Bea time....


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

fireman43 said:


> Welcome!:tu Now, as with many of us you can eagerly await the "Bea Arthur" forum. That's rumored to be where all the FOG's hang out talking about Bea all day, but no one is telling. I can't wait for that one!!:dr :r


I don't want to start any rumors, but there is also a Leon Redbone forum, a Mayonnaise Aficionados forum, and a forum dedicated entirely to floral-print, self-adhering wallpaper!!!!!


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

fireman43 said:


> I don't blame him. I'd be stingy too! I've heard through the grapevine all the Golden Girls serve you drinks and stogies poolside while you overlook the Jungle from high atop Mount Wherdafugarewe.:ss


You don't know what you're missing...This is why Tom keeps her all to himself...you have been warned though, NSFW. From this site which is also NSFW. I've always been partial to Betty White meself....


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

galaga said:


> You don't know what you're missing...This is why Tom keeps her all to himself...you have been warned though, NSFW. From this site which is also NSFW. I've always been partial to Betty White meself....


:r :r


----------



## Woogie (Mar 6, 2007)

fireman43 said:


> Welcome!:tu Now, as with many of us you can eagerly await the "Bea Arthur" forum. That's rumored to be where all the FOG's hang out talking about Bea all day, but no one is telling. I can't wait for that one!!:dr :r


:tu That made my day. I can't wait to discuss Bea.


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

Hey Kyle.. welcome.. I'm glad you made it along.. Sounds like you're real excited about this... :tu


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

Congrats. Basically, it is just SSDF. Just make sure you whisper when you talk, never know where "they" have those satellites pointed.


----------



## wij (May 25, 2006)

galaga said:


> You don't know what you're missing...This is why Tom keeps her all to himself...


That's just wrong! No more Andy Griffith reruns for me now.


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

wij said:


> That's just wrong! No more Andy Griffith reruns for me now.


  :r x100
What a maroon............


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Welcome.

The more you learn the more expensive it gets... welcome and enjoy the ride.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

RPB67 said:


> Welcome.
> 
> The more you learn the more expensive it gets... welcome and enjoy the ride.


:tpd:

preach on, brother man.


----------



## Boston_Dude05 (Oct 10, 2006)

Welcome to the gerbil forum.


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Welcome to the Habanos forum! :bl


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

Heed the sticky's in this forum! :2


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

NCRadioMan said:


> Heed the sticky's in this forum! :2


:tpd:

Discretion is the better part of valor.


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

RPB67 said:


> Welcome.
> 
> The more you learn the more expensive it gets... welcome and enjoy the ride.


:tpd: :bl


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

NCRadioMan said:


> Heed the sticky's in this forum! :2


It seems that the advice to keep the posting padding threads in the _Everything but cigars..._ forum is not as commonly observed as it once was.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

SHHHHHHHHHHH Everybody!!

You'll wake Bea.....

Go back to sleep Hunny Bunny....I will scrape your bunions while you sleep.....


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> SHHHHHHHHHHH Everybody!!
> 
> You'll wake Bea.....
> 
> Go back to sleep Hunny Bunny....I will scrape your bunions while you sleep.....


I think I'm gonna u and when I'm done, I'll probably u again.


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

Corona Gigante said:


> It seems that the advice to keep the posting padding threads in the _Everything but cigars..._ forum is not as commonly observed as it once was.


:tpd:

A little discretion, as was mentioned, will go far. This forum is serious business to some folks, a passion even. Others gain access to this forum daily with no hubbub or superfluous threads. Bahhh, think I will go :ss


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Shit you guys are missing ALL the fun forums...

The Bea Arthur Naked Forum
The Naked Pilates Forum
The Thong-Meister Forum
And the Zemekone Lingerie Gallery


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

LasciviousXXX said:


> Shit you guys are missing ALL the fun forums...
> 
> The Bea Arthur Naked Forum
> The Naked Pilates Forum
> ...


...the 300 leather man panties forum...


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Corona Gigante said:


> ...the 300 leather man panties forum...


Only carbonbased_al and I have access to that Forum


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

LasciviousXXX said:


> Shit you guys are missing ALL the fun forums...
> 
> The Bea Arthur Naked Forum
> )


Stay outta there!!! :c :bx


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Didn't you know? I MOD that Forum bro


----------



## Lumpold (Apr 28, 2005)

LasciviousXXX said:


> Shit you guys are missing ALL the fun forums...
> 
> The Bea Arthur Naked Forum
> The Naked Pilates Forum
> ...


You forgot the CUT War I veterans forum, Dustin.


----------



## stirwood (Jul 17, 2007)

I just wanted to say thanx for access to the forum also, lots of reading to do never had a GERBIL but always wanted to. and yes I think you all are in kahoots with my credit card company....must they get all of my disposable income.LOL:ss:ss:chk:ss:ss


----------

